# Cal 39 Owners?



## beebopbogo (Feb 12, 2010)

Any other Cal 39 owners out there? Always nice to swap info and stories!

Adam
1978 Cal 39 MKII TM
Honolulu, HI
Relaxed racing, Inter-island cruising, Trans-Pac wannabe.


----------



## sweepint (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Adam 
I bought a 1980 Cal 38 MKII last Dec and we are in the process of doing a full restoration on her right now. Started top deck, pulled the mast (sandblasted), had the hull blasted this spring and we started painting. Have found in order to pull and re-bed or replace deck hardware we ended up pulling the headliner as well. We will end up going through everything on the boat over the next 1yr or so and hopefully she will be back in the water next summer.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

On the top of my boat list.


----------



## beebopbogo (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been trying to find specific info on Cal 39 repairs, but not much out there. So I started my own website dedicated to repairs, travels and tips (with pictures) to like-minded individuals. Feel free to browse 

Sailor's Life For Me | 1978 Cal 39 MkII Sailboat ? Liveaboard


----------



## sweepint (Jan 10, 2014)

beebopbogo said:


> I've been trying to find specific info on Cal 39 repairs, but not much out there. So I started my own website dedicated to repairs, travels and tips (with pictures) to like-minded individuals. Feel free to browse
> 
> Sailor's Life For Me | 1978 Cal 39 MkII Sailboat ? Liveaboard


Beebopbogo
There is a ton of sites to search out information, pictures and a lot of people that have valuable real knowledge on the Cal boats. The first thing I read on your web site was how to make a donation to your project. POOR FORM IMO 
As for the rest of your site you really did not show anything of helpful use. If you want to put information out on Cal boats then put out what was involved in pulling the boat, sanding down blisters, prep for epoxy paint and then bottom paint then support with pictures. You replaced running rigging how about a few pictures of what the rope looked like and why you decided to replace it. How about where you found replacement parts that you had to replace that is always helpful to Cal owners.
I can get pictures of food from a menu at the local Chinese joint how is that helpful to Cal owners. 
If you are not a license Captain be very careful of taking donation on your boat for services or for broken items for that matter.


----------



## beebopbogo (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, I just put that donation thing up for my crew recently, so it's at the top of the blog.

As for details, there's tons of detailed info with pictures and videos, specific products I used and methods. But you definitely make the point that it's not intuitive to access.

For instance, check out the menu item Maintenance -> Paint Gelcoat Oil Varnish -> Top Paint. Everything you listed in your comment is there: "what was involved in pulling the boat, sanding down blisters, prep for epoxy paint and then bottom paint then support with pictures:"

http://sailorslifeforme.com/maintenance/paint-gelcoat-oil-varnish/top-paint/


----------

